
Ask HN: Should I sign a general information release from prospective employer? - emergentcypher
&quot;I, undersigned, _____, authorize all companies, institutions, associations and former employees to disclose all information they have which concerns me to the company for which this form was completed or to all other parties acting on their behalf thus releasing them of all responsibility and liability. I am aware that certain information may contain personal details concerning my character and reputation. I consent to the verification of my academic, judiciary, and credit files.&quot;<p>I&#x27;m being asked to sign this form by a potential employer for a software dev position. To me it seems overbroad and, well, ridiculous. All information from any company? My credit history? It seems written like they could even get a dump of my Facebook profile?<p>Is this normal in the industry? I&#x27;ve never had to sign something like this before. Not at any of my previous jobs. And I don&#x27;t want to sign it now on principle.
======
ArtDev
No, its not normal.

I have signed a couple papers where my employer owned all of my ideas.. even
developed outside work.

Signing an NDA is normal, this is not.

This is not good. Do not sign it.

------
groove_montster
I'd run from anything like this.

------
peachepe
Don't sign it.

